# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Louvre pergola roof

## simbob

Hi all, 
Were doing a reno and extension and in the latest drawings, the architect has suggested a louvre roof on a flat pergola. It looks great in the pictures but I dont have any experience with these systems and my Google work so far is showing that there are a few players in the market.  
Any wisdom you can share is appreciated. In particular Im interested in:
- longevity and reliability
- brand/ designs/ installers to select or avoid
- DIY suitability
- potential costs (/sqm) 
Cheers,
Simon

----------


## cyclic

Vergola is a brand that comes to mind 
Anything with the name patio in it is expensive/overpriced
Depends what you want to achieve with an opening roof design.

----------


## simbob

Thanks Cyclic. Vergola looked good in my initial search too. 
Its a good question re what we want to achieve. Essentially were looking for something that does what the brouchures say they do - shade when we need it, weather proof when we need it and ventilation as the BBQs will be under it and weather permitting, and open roof suits better.  All that said, perhaps theres other ways to achieve this?

----------

